# Bottle GIVE AWAY



## outsider (May 11, 2020)

We live outside Port Jervis,NY 12771, that is in Orange County,NY, and we are moving in four weeks or so. Our new place is way to small for what is left of my collection, so I am looking for someone to come and take ALL the bottles at one time for free. If not I will have to take them to the dump and that will be a terrible. There is mason bottles, to medicine bottles. Here is a good time for new collectors to start, or older collectors to maybe fill in their collection.
Sure hope someone can come before the second week of June or it with be the death of these bottles. You can e mail me at nksom@yahoo.com
Thank you.


----------

